# Parents not feeding one baby



## riteshb2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello,
Parents gave birth to two chicks. One is now 15 days old and the other one is 8 days old. I could see that the parents were feeding only the ELDER chick. The younger one was getting neglected. So I moved the ELDER one for sometime. Post that I see that the parents are now feeding only the YOUNGER one and not the elder one. Parents had seen me cuddling the ELDER one. Later i also fed the ELDER one. Is it because i handled and fed the ELDER one that the parents are now neglecting it. Please reply asap. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No handling the baby would not affect the parents. You may need to assist feed both babies since the parents are having trouble feeding both. Are these first time parents?


----------



## riteshb2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes these are first time parents. Also here in india we do not get bird formula. Is it ok to give them human formula. Another thing, I saw the male mating the female again. Does this indicate that they r not going to take care of their current babies. I also saw that the parent has now started feeding the elder one. But now younger one seems is being neglected. Its **** confusing. Please help.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No human grade baby food will not be good for baby birds. Rice baby food might work but its not really ideal. Does the 2nd baby have an empty crop? You have to remember the the bigger baby is going to cry louder so he may get more attention.

They are mating because they are going to double clutch. This is totally normal and happens quite regularly. The 2nd clutch is hard to prevent, the third clutch not so much.


----------

